# Southtechie



## southtech1013 (May 7, 2003)

Greetings and Salutations:

My name is Brandon Jarrell and I am a Senior at Glenbrook South HS. I started my involement in technical thearter my sophmore year with West Side Story. Then I worked on the play The Man Who Came To Dinner. My next project was our annual variety show entitleled "Freedom", my role was that of, I guess, assistant ME with my good friend Bill Hunt. Unfortunately my involement with theater at Glenbrook dropped off due to acedemic reasons. I was prepared to come back for this year's variety show when, due to situations backstage, I decided to disassociate myself with the program.

Currently though my involement with theater has been rekindled with the help of my good friends Bill Hunt and Michael Szpisjak. I am currently working as the MC on the Glenview Theater Guild summer production of Kiss Me Kate. 

I am planning to attend the University of South Carolina majoring in electrical or mechanical engineering and minoring in theater, I'm hoping to become a theater engineer. Well that's my situation in short. Thanks for listening.[/code]


----------



## ship (May 8, 2003)

Where are all of these Northern Illinois people coming from? Southerns should be worried. Anyone out there from Oklahoma or Alabama? What jokes I have for you - as if you needed any more. 

I know Bill Hunt from somewhere... Small world.

Hey don't feel bad, I was grounded from a lot of shows myself in high school due to the same reasons. Even was grounded as the stage manager from the first non-professional production of Amadaus - York HS. (Mid 80s - In high school that meant something of importance and fame), I also snuck out a lot because of it. Took about 15 years to finally make up with my parents after high school. (Not good - believe it or not you do or will need them.) Than, I was dropped from my first college for those same reasons. (Only real tech person in the department with too many shows to save.) 

Just remember that it's not "the show must go on," it's "the show will go on," just with out you if you don't look after number one inspite of the needs and importance of what you offer. That's school for you, where you have to learn the balance between life and the life on stage. Parents and school rules don't help either. I finally learned after like 15 years and burning out of doing 5 years of store front theater on the North Side of Chicago having gotten no sleep those years. Nor does while in high school having your chemistry teacher being the TD that you got to quit during a show where grades are concerned. The glory of it all!

Have fun with school and theater while you can. Many of us wish we could go back and start over. Engineering for Theater, interesting.


----------



## delnor (May 8, 2003)

Ah the southerners have risen again I see...  LOL


----------



## Jo-JotheSoundDog (May 8, 2003)

Ship said "Just remember that it's not "the show must go on," it's "the show will go on," just with out you if you don't look after number one inspite of the needs and importance of what you offer. That's school for you, where you have to learn the balance between life and the life on stage. "

This is by far the best piece of advice I have read in a long time. It is very true no matter if you might think differently. I have seen students get in real trouble because of this and I have watched professionals throw their lives away because of this. You must learn the balance.


----------



## dvsDave (May 8, 2003)

*welcome*

Sorry I've been tardy in welcoming you to the site.  

I've been insanely busy with college finals. 

anyway, as the webmaster of the site, I welcome you to controlbooth.com!

Make yourself at home, post as much or as little as you want. There is a pretty small but dedicated group of posters on the site that are pretty knowledgeable about most of the areas of technical theater. Hang out on the site and visit the chat rooms for a while!

-dvsDave


----------

